# Suche Lösung für "extreme" Serverspiegelungsplanung



## MiNiMaG (28. Juli 2010)

Heute habe ich hier mal eine hartnäckige Nuss:

Ich soll für einen Bekannten folgendes lösen:

Grundszenario (Ist-Zustand):
Anwender verbinden sich via VPN mit Win2008 Rootserver und nutzen dort gemeinsam die Datenbank. Serverdaten sind via Raid gesichert.

Erweiterung Stufe 1:
Cluster-IP beim Provider, Server wird komplett gespiegelt

Erweiterung Stufe 2:
Server soll bei einem anderen Provider an einem anderen Standort gespiegelt werden.

Erweiterung Stufe 3:
Es soll egal sein, auf welchen Server sich der Anwender verbindet (Standort 1, 2, n)
und alle Daten sollen aktuell sein.


Stufe 1 kann ich noch nachvollziehen, aber wie bitte soll Stufe 2 und 3 realisiert werden? Es ist ja nicht nur so, dass die Datenbank als einzigstes gespiegelt werden muss. Dazu kommen die VPN Accounts und dann noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten.

Grundsätzlich geht es darum die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit/Zeit auf 0 zu bekommen und im späteren Verlauf die Auslastung zu verteilen, da es so eine Art "Datensammler-Clients" gibt.

Ich bin für jede Anregung oder Emfehlung für Software oder All-In-One Provider (vorzugsweise Schweiz - nicht mein Wunsch) dankbar.


----------

